

ACLU director: Pardon Bush and those who tortured - rolux
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/09/opinion/pardon-bush-and-those-who-tortured.html?_r=0

======
rolux
"If the choice is between a tacit pardon and a formal one, a formal one is
better. An explicit pardon would lay down a marker, signaling to those
considering torture in the future that they could be prosecuted."

Now that's a truly strong signal to send to past and future torturers!

~~~
dalke
Pardoning Nixon prevented all future presidents from coordinating illegal
actions, so it must surely work. In fact, let's extend that to other crimes!
Think someone might have committed murder? Pardon them too!

In truth, it's a false dichotomy. A tacit pardon by this administration means
the next could decide to prosecute.

